# Keansburg Fishing Pier



## thehawk1619 (Apr 19, 2010)

What are the best rigs for fishing for bass from the Pier and also would you recommend lures. Thanks much!! :beer:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Welcome to the family. I have never fished there but if I had to guess a good top & bottom rig would work or a fish finder.


----------

